# Schaltplan (Tresorschaltung)



## Match (28. März 2004)

Hallo!


Ich sitze derzeit an meiner Jahresarbeit im Fach Elektrotechn: techn. Gymnasium Klasse 13.


Meine Aufgabe ist es einen Tresorschaltung zu konzepieren. Der Schaltplan muss mit Target! erstellt werden. ich habe schon 2 Platinen bearbeitet, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob diese richtig entworfen wurden, oder ob ich noch einiges ändern muss, weil sie so nicht funktionsfähig wären?


Es wäre klasse, wenn sich jmd. melden würde, der sich mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt bzw. auskennt.


Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus,
Match


----------



## Match (28. März 2004)

Ich habe in diesem ZIP-File meine TargetFiles mal gepackt.
Wer Interesse hat, kann sich diese gerne einmal anschauen und mir Ratschläge / Tipps geben.



Grüße,
Match


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (30. März 2004)

hallo, ich habe zwar das richtige progi nicht um deine dateien zu öffnen. aber poste einfach mal einen link zu einem freeware viewer fals es das gibt oder ein paar bilddateien.

was willst du eigentlich genau? das schema überprüfen (könnte ich probieren) oder das Layout?

g chief


----------

